# Help me with my case please



## Kagerusui

Im looking to upgrade my PC and do some changes "out the box" to it as well.
Last night I decided to buy a new video card since I recently broke my Nvidia x_x

I went to Newegg and got myself this: Nvidia Geforce 7950GT
Hopefully It will arive today or else monday >_<

Now what Im really looking for is a PC case but I have never changed one so I need some assistance on wich one to choose and what type.
The PC i currently have is this: Sony VIO Digital Studio PCV-RS720G

If this helps, here is my PC inside-out:


> EVEREST Ultimate Edition 2006 © 2003-2006 Lavalys, Inc.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Version EVEREST v3.01.733 Beta
> Benchmark Module 2.0.160.0
> Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
> Report Type Report Wizard
> Computer DIVINEAYUMI (Ayumi Hamasaki's PC)
> Generator Ayumi Hamasaki
> Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
> Date 2006-10-06
> Time 07:27
> 
> 
> Summary
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Computer:
> Computer Type ACPI Multiprocessor PC
> Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
> OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
> Internet Explorer 6.0.2900.2180 (IE 6.0 SP2)
> DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
> Computer Name DIVINEAYUMI (Ayumi Hamasaki's PC)
> User Name Ayumi Hamasaki
> Logon Domain DIVINEAYUMI
> Date / Time 2006-10-06 / 07:27
> 
> Motherboard:
> CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 530, 3800 MHz
> Motherboard Name Unknown
> Motherboard Chipset Intel Grantsdale-G i915G
> System Memory 5102 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
> BIOS Type AMI (11/16/04)
> Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)
> 
> Display:
> Video Adapter Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family (224 MB)
> 3D Accelerator Intel GMA 900
> Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (3465CJA001123)
> 
> Multimedia:
> Audio Adapter Realtek ALC880(D) @ Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1]
> 
> Storage:
> IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
> IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F
> Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
> Disk Drive Maxtor 6Y400M0 (400 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA)
> Disk Drive Sony UMH-U HS-CF USB Device
> Disk Drive Sony UMH-U HS-MS USB Device
> Disk Drive Sony UMH-U HS-SD/MMC USB Device
> Disk Drive Sony UMH-U HS-XD USB Device
> Disk Drive WDC WD4000KD-00NAB0 (372 GB, IDE)
> Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8163B (16x/52x DVD-ROM)
> Optical Drive SONY DVD RW DW-D22A (DVD+R9:2.4x, DVD+RW:16x/4x, DVD-RW:8x/4x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/24x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW)
> SMART Hard Disks Status OK
> 
> Partitions:
> C: (NTFS) 389344 MB (300395 MB free)
> F: (NTFS) 381551 MB (41689 MB free)
> Total Size 757.5 GB (338.8 GB free)
> 
> Input:
> Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
> Mouse HID-compliant mouse
> 
> Network:
> Primary IP Address xx.xx.xx.xx
> Primary MAC Address xx.xx.xx.xx
> Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 VE Network Connection (xx.xx.xx.xx)
> Modem HDAUDIO SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
> 
> Peripherals:
> Printer Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
> Printer SnagIt 8
> FireWire Controller NEC uPD72874 IEEE1394 OHCI 1.1 3-port PHY-Link Controller
> USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
> USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
> USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
> USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
> USB2 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-1]
> USB Device Logitech Microphone (Pro 5000)
> USB Device Logitech QuickCam Pro 5000
> USB Device Logitech USB Camera (Pro 5000)
> USB Device Sony Memory Card Reader/Writer
> USB Device USB Composite Device
> USB Device USB Human Interface Device
> USB Device USB Human Interface Device
> 
> DMI:
> DMI BIOS Vendor American Megatrends Inc.
> DMI BIOS Version 2004
> DMI System Manufacturer Sony Corporation
> DMI System Product PCV-RS720G(UC)
> DMI System Version To Be Filled By O.E.M.
> DMI System Serial Number 28006131-3028973
> DMI System UUID C0FB3994-D033D911-BF340011-D804628E
> DMI Motherboard Manufacturer ASUSTeK Computer INC.
> DMI Motherboard Product PTGD2-VX
> DMI Motherboard Version Rev 1.xx
> DMI Motherboard Serial Number MB-1234567890
> DMI Chassis Manufacturer NTSC
> DMI Chassis Version RS
> DMI Chassis Serial Number R1234567890
> DMI Chassis Asset Tag P151000004006795BB97F90480C0
> DMI Chassis Type Desktop Case
> DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets 4 / 0
> 
> 
> DMI
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> [ System ]
> 
> System Properties:
> Manufacturer Sony Corporation
> Product PCV-RS720G(UC)
> Version To Be Filled By O.E.M.
> Serial Number 1234567890
> Universal Unique ID 1234567890
> Wake-Up Type Power Switch
> 
> [ Motherboard ]
> 
> Motherboard Properties:
> Manufacturer ASUSTeK Computer INC.
> Product PTGD2-VX
> Version Rev 1.xx
> Serial Number MB-1234567890
> 
> [ Chassis ]
> 
> Chassis Properties:
> Manufacturer NTSC
> Version RS
> Serial Number R4662320
> Asset Tag P151000004006795BB97F90480C0
> Chassis Type Desktop Case
> Boot-Up State Safe
> Power Supply State Safe
> Thermal State Safe
> Security Status None
> 
> [ Memory Controller ]
> 
> Memory Controller Properties:
> Error Detection Method 64-bit ECC
> Error Correction None
> Supported Memory Interleave 1-Way
> Current Memory Interleave 1-Way
> Supported Memory Speeds 70ns, 60ns
> Supported Memory Types SIMM, DIMM
> Supported Memory Voltages 3.3V
> Maximum Memory Module Size 512 MB
> Memory Slots 4
> 
> [ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.80GHz ]
> 
> Processor Properties:
> Manufacturer Intel
> Version Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.80GHz
> Serial Number To Be Filled By O.E.M.
> Asset Tag To Be Filled By O.E.M.
> Part Number To Be Filled By O.E.M.
> External Clock 400 MHz
> Maximum Clock 4200 MHz
> Current Clock 3800 MHz
> Type Central Processor
> Voltage 1.3 V
> Status Enabled
> Socket Designation CPU 1
> 
> [ Caches / L1-Cache ]
> 
> Cache Properties:
> Type Internal
> Status Enabled
> Operational Mode Varies with Memory Address
> Associativity 4-way Set-Associative
> Maximum Size 16 KB
> Installed Size 16 KB
> Supported SRAM Type Pipeline Burst
> Current SRAM Type Pipeline Burst
> Error Correction Single-bit ECC
> Socket Designation L1-Cache
> 
> [ Caches / L2-Cache ]
> 
> Cache Properties:
> Type Internal
> Status Enabled
> Operational Mode Varies with Memory Address
> Associativity 4-way Set-Associative
> Maximum Size 1024 KB
> Installed Size 1024 KB
> Supported SRAM Type Pipeline Burst
> Current SRAM Type Pipeline Burst
> Error Correction Single-bit ECC
> Socket Designation L2-Cache
> 
> [ Memory Modules / DIMM0 ]
> 
> Memory Module Properties:
> Socket Designation DIMM0
> Type DIMM, SDRAM
> Installed Size 2048 MB
> Enabled Size 2048 MB
> 
> [ Memory Modules / DIMM1 ]
> 
> Memory Module Properties:
> Socket Designation DIMM1
> Type DIMM, SDRAM
> Installed Size 1024 MB
> Enabled Size 1024 MB
> 
> [ Memory Modules / DIMM2 ]
> 
> Memory Module Properties:
> Socket Designation DIMM2
> Type DIMM, SDRAM
> Installed Size 1024 MB
> Enabled Size 1024 MB
> 
> [ Memory Modules / DIMM3 ]
> 
> Memory Module Properties:
> Socket Designation DIMM3
> Type DIMM, SDRAM
> Installed Size 1024 MB
> Enabled Size 1024 MB
> 
> [ System Slots / AGP ]
> 
> System Slot Properties:
> Slot Designation AGP
> Type AGP 4x
> Usage Empty
> Data Bus Width 32-bit
> Length Short
> 
> [ System Slots / PCI1 ]
> 
> System Slot Properties:
> Slot Designation PCI1
> Type PCI
> Usage In Use
> Data Bus Width 32-bit
> Length Short
> 
> 
> Overclock
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> CPU Properties:
> CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 530
> CPU Alias Prescott
> CPU Stepping D0
> Engineering Sample No
> CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.80GHz
> CPUID Revision 00000F34h
> 
> CPU Speed:
> CPU Clock 3792.4 MHz (original: 3800 MHz)
> CPU Multiplier 15.0x
> CPU FSB 399.5 MHz (original: 400 MHz)
> Memory Bus 399.5 MHz
> DRAM:FSB Ratio 1:1
> 
> CPU Cache:
> L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
> L1 Data Cache 16 KB
> L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)
> 
> Motherboard Properties:
> Motherboard ID 1234567890_BIOS DATE: 11/16/04 15:31:07 VER: 08.00.10
> Motherboard Name Unknown
> 
> Chipset Properties:
> Motherboard Chipset Intel Grantsdale-G i915G
> Memory Timings 3-3-3-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
> 
> SPD Memory Modules:
> DIMM1: Corsair CMX1024-3200C2 2 GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz)
> DIMM2: Corsair CMX1024-3200C2 1 GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz)
> DIMM3: Corsair CMX1024-3200C2 1 GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz)
> DIMM4: Corsair CMX1024-3200C2 1 GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz)
> 
> BIOS Properties:
> System BIOS Date 11/16/04
> Video BIOS Date 06/28/04
> DMI BIOS Version 2004
> 
> Graphics Processor Properties:
> Video Adapter Intel 82915G Graphics Controller 0
> GPU Code Name Grantsdale-G (Integrated 8086 / 2582, Rev 04)
> GPU Clock 533 MHz
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Sensor Properties:
> Sensor Type Winbond W83627THF (ISA 290h)
> Chassis Intrusion Detected No
> 
> Temperatures:
> Motherboard 31 °C (88 °F)
> CPU 49 °C (120 °F)
> Aux 31 °C (88 °F)
> Maxtor 6Y400M0 37 °C (99 °F)
> WDC WD4000KD-00NAB0 25 °C (77 °F)
> 
> Cooling Fans:
> CPU 1795 RPM
> Chassis 2411 RPM
> Power Supply 1442 RPM
> 
> Voltage Values:
> CPU Core 1.34 V
> Aux 3.14 V
> +3.3 V 3.33 V
> +5 V 5.11 V
> +12 V 12.22 V
> +5 V Standby 5.11 V
> VBAT Battery 3.94 V
> Debug Info F 2F 23 75
> Debug Info T 31 49 31
> Debug Info V 54 C4 D0 BE BF 90 4B (03)
> Debug Info I 90 8284
> 
> 
> CPU
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> CPU Properties:
> CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 530, 3800 MHz
> CPU Alias Prescott
> CPU Stepping D0
> Instruction Set x86, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
> Original Clock 3800 MHz
> Min / Max CPU Multiplier 14x / 15x
> Engineering Sample No
> L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
> L1 Data Cache 16 KB
> L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)
> 
> Multi CPU:
> Motherboard ID SONY HARRY2
> CPU #0 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.80GHz, 3792 MHz
> CPU #1 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.80GHz, 3792 MHz
> 
> CPU Physical Info:
> Package Type 775 Contact LGA
> Package Size 3.75 cm x 3.75 cm
> Transistors 125 million
> Process Technology 7M, 90 nm, CMOS, Cu, Low-K Inter-Layer, High-K Gate, Strained Si
> Die Size 112 mm2
> Core Voltage 1.425 V
> I/O Voltage 1.425 V
> Typical Power 84 - 115 W (depending on clock speed)
> Maximum Power 101 - 151 W (depending on clock speed)
> 
> CPU Manufacturer:
> Company Name Intel Corporation
> Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/processor
> 
> CPU Utilization:
> CPU #1 / HTT Unit #1 5 %
> CPU #1 / HTT Unit #2 1 %
> 
> 
> Motherboard
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Motherboard Properties:
> Motherboard ID 1234567890_BIOS DATE: 11/16/04 15:31:07 VER: 08.00.10
> Motherboard Name Unknown
> 
> Front Side Bus Properties:
> Bus Type Intel GTL+
> Bus Width 64-bit
> Real Clock 400 MHz (QDR)
> Effective Clock 1600 MHz
> Bandwidth 6400 MB/s
> 
> Memory Bus Properties:
> Bus Type Dual DDR SDRAM
> Bus Width 128-bit
> DRAM:FSB Ratio 1:1
> Real Clock 400 MHz (DDR)
> Effective Clock 800 MHz
> Bandwidth 6400 MB/s
> 
> Chipset Bus Properties:
> Bus Type Intel Direct Media Interface
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> [ North Bridge: Intel Grantsdale-G i915G ]
> 
> North Bridge Properties:
> North Bridge Intel Grantsdale-G i915G
> Supported FSB Speeds FSB533, FSB800
> Supported Memory Types DDR-533 SDRAM, DDR-400 SDRAM, DDR2-400 SDRAM, DDR2-533 SDRAM
> Revision / Stepping 04 / B1
> Package Type 1210 Pin FC-BGA
> Package Size 3.75 cm x 3.75 cm
> Core Voltage 1.5 V
> In-Order Queue Depth 12
> 
> Memory Controller:
> Type Dual Channel (128-bit)
> Active Mode Dual Channel (128-bit)
> 
> Memory Timings:
> CAS Latency (CL) 3T
> RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 3T
> RAS Precharge (tRP) 3T
> RAS Active Time (tRAS) 8T
> Refresh Period (tREF) 7.8 us
> 
> Error Correction:
> ECC Not Supported
> ChipKill ECC Not Supported
> RAID Not Supported
> ECC Scrubbing Not Supported
> 
> Memory Slots:
> DRAM Slot #1 2048 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
> DRAM Slot #2 1024 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
> DRAM Slot #3 1024 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
> DRAM Slot #4 1024 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
> 
> Integrated Graphics Controller:
> Graphics Controller Type Intel GMA 900
> Graphics Controller Status Enabled
> Graphics Frame Buffer Size 8 MB
> 
> Chipset Manufacturer:
> Company Name Intel Corporation
> Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets
> Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets
> Driver Update http://driveragent.com?ref=59
> 
> [ South Bridge: Intel 82801FB ICH6 ]
> 
> South Bridge Properties:
> South Bridge Intel 82801FB ICH6
> Revision / Stepping D3 / B1
> Package Type 609 Pin mBGA
> Package Size 3.1 cm x 3.1 cm
> Core Voltage 1.5 V
> 
> High Definition Audio:
> Audio Controller Type Intel ICH6
> Codec Name Realtek ALC880(D)
> Codec ID 10EC0880h / 00000000h
> Codec Revision 00090500h
> 
> PCI Express Controller:
> PCI-E x1 port #1 Empty


Im going to work now, I hope I put enough information to help you guys.
Im looking toward a case that has lights on it and hat it looks good XD
(price dont matter as long as its less than 300)


----------



## Kagerusui

here are quick pictures if this helps >_< the front of the PC is to the right (where HDDs are)


----------



## Fr4665

alright well any atx mid to full tower will do the job for ya.
go to newegg and just look under the cases and start looking around. make sure u select atx and not matx or somehting small

ill post some links to some good quality cases tonight

some case companys to always look at is thermaltake,coolermaster,aspire and lian li.

also if you do this transplant i would advise to get a more powerful PSU atleast 500 wats also a brandname like coolermaster or sylverstone etc.


----------



## Kagerusui

someone mentioned power supply before too..
I was wondering, are those less than 200 dollars?
lol
Im planing to make this a gaming device.
I need something not-so-shty.

Also, do I need a new fan?
Maybe?
sometimes this PC gets really really really loud that you can hear it from the OUTSIDE of my appartment. (no lie)
Some said I need to clean it up, wich did reduce the noice alot, others say i need to upgrade componements like video cards since its only loud when running high-end games.

My budget is $700 for power supply + case + fan - if needed.

thanks


----------



## dai

http://72.52.136.82/showthread.php?t=107654


----------



## koala

$700 is more than enough for a top quality case, PSU and some fans. You'll have enough change out of that to buy a graphics card to replace your onboard as well.


----------



## Kagerusui

I already bought the card ^_^;
I hope it arives today or else i have to wait till monday >_<

I really need a nice case though >_<

The link above kinda left me more confused about power supplies than I was before.

I usually dont mind the price when buying PC pieces.
Could anyone post a "newegg link" of at leasst 2 choices that I have for power supplies?.

Or do I need to give more information on how my current power supply is? >_<

Sorry for being a pain x_x

:::EDIT:::
@Fr4665
I was wondering, can I get a case like yours?
I love it XD.
Im looking for something like that.


----------



## Kagerusui

Guys could you help me on a power supply please?
I want something less than 100 dollars on Newegg.com
And something here is weird. It says 20 pin and 20+4 and 24 pin Power supplies.

Wich one do I get?


----------



## blackduck30

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817103437

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817163112

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817163108



there are a few, the 24 pin plug will fit onto a 20 pin connector, the plug will either have 4 pins that are removable or will just fit onto the plug with 4 overhanging


----------



## Kagerusui

Thanks alot!
That helped my ALOT (trust me)

Anyway, Im planning to get these 2 together:
Opinions please.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133016

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16817163112

Ill post more closed up pictures of my system in a second.


----------



## Kagerusui

These are more pictures of my system: (Sorry I cant edit my previous reply)

Font Case: Top View



Front Case: Bottom "Important Piece that must fit on new case"









Moving on to the Center part of PC (Moderboard)




2 Fans: Rear + Mobo


----------



## Kagerusui

Video Card - Not really, But near this is where the new video card is going to be installed.







Power Supply: Internal view



PC Case: Back view


----------



## Kagerusui

Sorry for spamming so much >_<

Someone is scaring me now with this:
"Your MB does not support PCIe x16 - only PCIex1"

This is really creeping me out since my new video card its on its way here....

This is what the Sony website says:

Graphics Interface
16x PCI Express Video Interface
VGA / TV/Video-In
Giga Pocket® MPEG2 Realtime Encoder/Decoder board with TV Tuner


This is what I see on everest:

PCI Express Controller
PCI-E x1 port #1 Empty


I talked to a friend a few months ago and he DID said my PC has a PCIe x16 slot....


----------



## blackduck30

Ok, first off, nice choices. I like the Armor jr case and the Silverstone combo, they should work well together. I am actually waiting for it's big brother the Armor LCS.
Personally I would look to the 650W to give yourself some headroom as the extra 90W is only an additional $20 but either way you should be fine

I also checked the sony site and found that yes your model is listed with a PCI express 16X

http://esupport.sony.com/perl/model-documents.pl?mdl=PCVRS720G

Driver page is here
*HERE*


----------



## Kagerusui

The 3 items are on their way. They should be here first time on monday.

Most likely my next step is a new motherboard but Im still not sure wich one to get...
I need to check really hard on that one since it needs to have a couple of things:

*128 pin DDR so I can use my current RAM sticks
*2 PCIe x16 slots so I can use SLI on the near future.
*Optical Out for my surround sound speakers
*4 or over GB of RAM support
*CPU Socket..... I still need to figure what this is and wich one I need to use my current CPU since its a new one.
*SATA compartibility for my HDDs (2 or more)
*2 or more Firewire ports for my external HDDs (have 4)
*4 or more USB ports
*20+4 Power Pin
*Needs to fit on new case

I found this one but I dont know.....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813136158

Im planning to get a new set of speakers before moving on to this though:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16836121120

Only problem with this new MOBO is that its an AMD.
I have an Intel chipset wich will not work.

Ive read so many forums where they say AMD owns Intel.

I really want to use all my parts somehow though, but then again I want something not crappy.
Some people told me that my MOBO is good, others that it sux.
I dont know who to believe anymore so thats why I came to the pros XD


----------



## blackduck30

Ok here's my tip and personal opinion. If you are going to look at a new motherboard don't bother looking at a board that will use DDR as this will restrict your choices. Looking at your list it is going to be hard to find something that matches all that with DDR. Also if you are going to upgrade look at getting something that will take the new conroe cores incase you want a new CPU in the future. This will save you the trouble of replacing the motherboard. Look at something like this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131045

even if you hold off on the motherboard and use what you have for a while, it willl be worth the wait and you'll have a system that will last you for a lot longer than if you try to find an old board that takes DDR ram.

Also another important point is if you are going to be looking at SLI in the future and you want to run all that other stuff you listed like external drives and such, Do your self a favour and go with the 650W power supply. it may cost you a little more now but when you find out that the 550W will not run SLI and all your other devices it is going to cost you a lot more to replace.
I think i had a link to the silverstone 650W, it is not really that much more than the 550W


----------



## Kagerusui

> Step 3: Your credit/debit card has been successfully charged. Please note that you may no longer make changes to your order.


I guess I will look up for a better PSU and MOBO next time I want to upgrade my PC.
For now, I dont really see what else I may need to upgrade.

*Mobo - Not Covered (wont upgrade yet)
*SoundCard - Not Covered (dont think it needs upgrade)
*RAM - Covered (already have more than enough)
*Speakers - Covered (Logitech Z-5500)
*Video Card - Covered (Nvidia 7950GT)
*Display - Covered (Rosewill R912E Black 19'' + SAMSUNG 740N-Black Black 17")
*Case - Covered ( Thermaltake Armor jr VC3000SWA Silver Chassis)
*PSU - Covered ( SILVERSTONE SST-ST56F - 560W)
*Mouse + Keyboard - Covered (LogitechMX3000)
*Camera - Covered (Logitech Pro5000)


----------



## Fr4665

looking good i think u did a nice upgrade. next id suggest a mobo that supports ur current cpu but will have upgradability for a conroe of some sort. i do appriciate the mobo i currently have as it was low budget gaming solution but id recommend a p965 chipset as those will support quadcores


----------



## Kagerusui

thanks alot for all your help.


----------



## tekfix

I'd personally go anything thermaltake, they cost a little more but we've never had any problems at all with the cases and they seem to have the most features (like hdd shock protection, and screwless entry). 

I know i'm sounding like a thermaltake rep here, but the quailty is jsut that much better. (motherboard trays mean you dont have the bother of trying to manuver your way round a crowded case)

the shark is the one i like the most, this is a link from the thermal take site
http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Chassis/fulltower/shark/va7000swa.asp


----------



## Kagerusui

I recieved my PSU today and Im now kinda scared.
I still havnt recieve my new case, so I tried to put the PSU on this case but its HUGE compared to what I have here x_x.

I hope I can fit everything right on the new case *cross fingers*

@tekfix:
Thats a "full sized" tower, I think I can only get "Mid Sized" ones?
The case looks great though XD


----------



## blackduck30

you should be fine, the case will take your new power supply. A lot of people are surprised when they see a good quality power supply, it really high lights the difference between Quality and cheap units, you will find the new one will be deeper than your old one but the back plate is the important bit, that is were it will attach to your new case

You can actually get a full tower if you had want it comes down to space, some people just don't have the room to put a full tower


----------



## Kagerusui

I see ^_^;
According to Newegg my shippings are "out to deliver" and that means Im getting them today @ work.
I cant wait XD.

Hopefully I dont mess up with all the wiring lol... -_-


----------



## Fr4665

just plug in the plugs where they fit  and it usually works


----------



## Cellus

You'll do fine Kagerusui. If you have more questions or concerns you are welcome to ask, we're here to help.


----------



## Kagerusui

I recieved everything and went home with it, this is what happened:

1- I opened my OLD PC and stare at it for 30 seconds until I memorized all the wires and connections.
(my long-term memory is really bad, but not my short-term)

2- After I got everything memorized I started unpulling things here and there until my OLD PSU was free.

3- I unmounted my PSU and moved it aside. I continued with all the rest.
My PC is not "naked".

4- I opened my NEW CASE and started to clean it up (take out stickers).

5- Once everything was clean I starting screwing some little screws to mount my motherboard on.

6- I installed my PSU.

7- Installed Hard Drives and DVD Drives.

8- Installed Montherboard.

9- Intalled all things to motherboard such as RAM, Sound Card, Modem, etc.

10- Look at it and makes sure nothing is missing.
(nothing is missing)

11- Started to plug the wires.
I found myself with many extra wires from the PSU but I guess thats normal since I have now extra wires for more hardware than I currently own.
I also found some wires on my CASE and I plugged some of them in and some of them Im completelly lost with it.

Ill do some photoshoping to explain why wireying gave me a lil problem:

This is how my original connector looks like:








Its ONE connector with multiple wires attacked to it.

This is how my NEW connectors look like:








Its multiple connectors but same wires (exept 2 - Original is Red+White and NEW is Red+Black) NOTE: These 2 wires are NOT imgaes I took, they are images found thanks to google, therefore they may not be the same

Another thing I noticed on the same place is that the Original pin and the new pin has a difference in the "Processing Light" cable. The little bulb connector.
Lets see.... The colors of the wires is white+blue of that connector.

This is how my original connector connects to the motherboard:
Ack, no time for photoshop, anyway. I found out that the name of these connectors is:


> Connect The PN1 And PN2 Indicators


My Original one is like this:

o o o o o o o o o o
o o o o o o o o o o

My new one came like this:

o o o o o o o o o o
o o o o o o o o o o



> Leyend: Green Means EMPTY pin.
> BLUE Means blue cable goes there.
> WHITE Means white cable goes there. I made it on red since this is a forum, just for leyend porpuses!.


Again, All this time we were only talking about the "Processing Light Bulb Indicator"!

12- Once all the wires were completelly connected I stared at them and look if they look alike the old one or close to it.
In this case just because of the blue+white wires it was CLOSE TO IT.

14- I also removed the flont USB connectors that were in front of my PC since they dont fit right on the PC. They were all linked to my sound card so It was not hard to eliminate that component.

15- The NEW CASE also came with some UBS' on top of it. I connected them but other things such as Microphone and a Firewire connector lost me so I left those unplugged.

16- It is now time to test the new mashine.
(I did not dare to install my PCIe yet.)

17- I turned on the switch on the back of my PSU and pushed the POWER BUTTON as I was praying.

18- <Nothing Happens>

19- OMG!. I start to pannic and my heart rate, blood preasure and everything else raises sky high~!.

20- I switched the PSU off from the back and recheck every single wire again.
Everything is good.
Then I noticed that my Original case only has 1 POWER button, and this new case has 1 POWER button AND 1 RESET button.

21- I played with the cables again and switched them from "power - power + reset - reset" to "power - reset + "reset - power".
(I switched places)

22- I pray again XD

23- Turns on the PC again and VIOLA!
Everything turns on and fans start spinning, lights turn on and I see the shine of a new PC!

24- I start dancing and then...

25- PWOM! - ERROR!


> Power Fan is Abnormal!
> Chasis Fan is Abnormal!
> Hardware Speed Error!. Press F2 to enter Setup!


26- I pressed F2 and went to the POWER TAB.

I noticed:


> CPU Fan Speed: 2343RPM
> Chasis Fan Speed: N/A
> Power Fan Speed: N/A


27- I changed them to this:


> CPU Fan Speed: 2343RPM
> Chasis Fan Speed: IGNORED
> Power Fan Speed: IGNORED


28- Saved changes and rebooted.

29- Crosses fingers and prays again

30- No more error!. I can now see the "VIO" Logo and "Pentium 4" Logo following it!

31- Cheers!

32- BOM! ERROR!


> Error Loading OS


33- I checked my HDD wires AGAIN and troubleshoot wth them as much as I could, switching them frm ports etc.
(Results - Nothing)

34- I checked my "Setup" (F2 when rebooting PC) and I noticed that my main HDD is NOT DETECTED.


> 1st Boot Device: Sony DVD Drive
> 2nd Boot Device: DVD Drive 2
> 3rd Boot Drive: 400GB Hard Drive - NOT MY MAIN HDD! - A SECONDARY ONE.





> Primary IDE Master: Sony DVD Drive
> Primary IDE Slave: Secondary DVD Drive
> Third IDE Master: NOT DETECTED
> Third IDE Slave: NOT DETECTED
> Fourth IDE Master: 400GB HDD - My secondary HDD
> Fourth IDE Slave: NOT DETECTED



35- I tried troubleshooting even more but I cant get it to detect it.

36- I tried to look up even more for problems, I cannot find any.
I dont smell anything burned and my primary HDD seems to be running (It spins) but its not being detected.

37- I checked all the wires if they are pushed in correcly and connected the right direction/way.
Nothing seems abnormal.

38- I ask myself: Did my Primary HDD died or something? x_x


Im planning to get a copy of windows and install it to one of my external HDDs to see if it works like that.

But I want to know before I do that if is there anything I can do.

Im trying to post images of how the PC looks but since I took these pictures on my phone its not emailing them to me yet...

Im also at work at the moment so I cant answer questions fast but could you guys list me anything that can possibly be wrong?.

Thanks. :'(


----------



## Kagerusui

These are images I took with my phone:
http://s95.photobucket.com/albums/l123/Divine-Ayumi/


----------



## dai

try a new cable to the drive


----------



## Kagerusui

the cables are new.
Gee, thats the only thing It could be wrong? >_<
Is there by any chance anything else that can be wrong?
Please give me a list since Im using my work PC to reply here now.

If I have a list I can do things the list says until I fix it.
Thanks, sorry for bugging.


----------



## blackduck30

you could try disconecting the 400G drive you have and plugging the one that is not showing up into the same place the 400 was plugged into and just try running the one drive


----------



## Kagerusui

> 33- I checked my HDD wires AGAIN and troubleshoot wth them as much as I could, switching them from ports etc.
> (Results - Nothing)


I tried that too

Anyway, this is what I did last night when I got home:

1- Unplug both, NOT detected HDD (main) and DETECTED HDD.

2- Plugged in my External HDD

3- Turn On PC WITH windows DVD inside.

4- I could not finish Installing windows XP since its an external HDD.

5- I plugged in my DETECTED HDD again

6- Installed Windows XP successfully

7- Success! Everything Loaded and I now have a working computer! (exept that I have no drivers for anything so not even my ethernet internet is working - not even windows media player to make it worse x_x)

8- I plugged in my Main HDD (the UNDETECTED ONE) as my computer was running from my SECONDARY HDD and checked "My Computer". It was not detected.

9- I rebooted with BOTH plugged in.

10- Windows now starts up super slow. It took me 6 min 38 seconds to fully load windows instead of the original 46 seconds.

11- Any task done on windows is insanely slow too.

12- I turned OFF my PC and only plugged in my UNDETECTED HDD and retry.

13- Nothing happened, Im back to an undetected OS

14- I now tried to connect only my SECONDARY HDD again and everything seems to run fine. (same as #7)

Today Im taking my PC to a friend's house to troubleshoot even more.
Please reply anything that can be done.
(as much replies possible please - Im working)


----------



## carsey

Remember you will have to change the jumper settings on the rear of the drive to master and slave. Make the one with XP on the master and the other the slave. 

Also make sure that the BIOs is set the Auto so it finds them.

This picture:









It shows that the computer is trying to boot from a CD-ROM. Change this in the BIOs to IDE hard-disk


----------



## Kagerusui

I tried that, the only problem is that the HDD is NOT DETECTED.
So I cant load from something that "does not exist".

If I can just make my primary to be detected again Ill have no problems at all (I think)

But the Main problem is that the HDD is NOT DETECTED.

Also, NOTE: I have 2 HDDs, One of them with the system operating, wich is my main, and THAT is the one that is NOT being detected.
My second HDD is an optional one I bought to store music and videos, so It has NO OS. (no "Program Files" or anything)

On my last reply, I stated that I installed an OS on my secondary HDD, the ONLY ONE that is detected, and the one that DID NOT have an OS.

When it comes to cables.
Each HDD has its own connector (SATA connectors).
I can ONLY use SATA, my motherboard does not even have the other type of conectors for HDDs.

I tried using new SATA cables, and I also tried connecting the power going to my HDD from with "SATA Power Connectors".
The HDD spins, but its not detected.
I connected them with regular connectors and it also spins, but its not detected.

Here is a picture of how these 2 connectors looks like:









The one on the left is the "regular" power cables, and the one on the right is the "SATA power cables"
NOTE2: The picture above is showing an adaptor, the purpose of that picture is to show the pins, not the adaptor.


----------



## dai

does the ide slot you are connecting to support raid


----------



## Kagerusui

My HDD seems to recover miracly somehow.
Its not being detected without any problems.

I now Have one more problem.

I installed my PCIe Card and use it but I have an error on my screen now.
Its a windows moving here and there saying "Input Not Supported".

I tried installing the Nvidia Drivers the video card brought and I get this error now:


NOTE: I DID make sure the GC is properly pressed into the motherboard.
The GC is also recieving power directly from my PSU as required.
And again, I cannot install any Nvidia drivers.

I also tried installing "Omega Drivers" but that did not do the trick neither...
Another note is that my video card is NOT detected as Nvidia video card.
Here is what I mean:


Please reply ASAP


----------



## dai

if you had onboard before did you disable it in the device manager


----------



## Kagerusui

yes I did.
I tried installing the driver before that too.
Look at this now:



Something seems wrong with my PCIe.
Ill now reboot and remove my modem from my PCIx1 (not my PCIex16)


----------



## Kagerusui

Im going to bed now, here is what Everest says about my Video Drivers and such, Please reply so I can work on it tomorrow.



> EVEREST Ultimate Edition 2006 © 2003-2006 Lavalys, Inc.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Version EVEREST v3.01.733 Beta
> Benchmark Module 2.0.160.0
> Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
> Report Type Report Wizard
> Computer DIVINEAYUMI (Ayumi Hamasaki's PC)
> Generator Ayumi Hamasaki
> Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
> Date 2006-10-14
> Time 00:24
> 
> 
> PCI / AGP Video
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Device Description Device Type
> nVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT Video Adapter
> nVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT 3D Accelerator
> 
> 
> GPU
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> [ PCI Express x16: nVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT ]
> 
> Graphics Processor Properties:
> Video Adapter nVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT
> BIOS Version 5.71.22.42.82
> GPU Code Name G71GT
> PCI Device 10DE-0295 / 1682-2219
> Transistors 278 million
> Process Technology 90 nm
> Die Size 196 mm2
> Bus Type PCI Express x16 @ x16
> Memory Size 512 MB
> GPU Clock (Geometric Domain) 551 MHz (original: 570 MHz)
> GPU Clock (Shader Domain) 551 MHz (original: 570 MHz)
> GPU Clock (ROP Domain) 551 MHz (original: 570 MHz)
> RAMDAC Clock 400 MHz
> Pixel Pipelines 24
> TMU Per Pipeline 1
> Vertex Shaders 8 (v3.0)
> Pixel Shaders 24 (v3.0)
> DirectX Hardware Support DirectX v9.0c
> Pixel Fillrate 13224 MPixel/s
> Texel Fillrate 13224 MTexel/s
> 
> Memory Bus Properties:
> Bus Type GDDR3
> Bus Width 256-bit
> Real Clock 702 MHz (DDR) (original: 730 MHz)
> Effective Clock 1404 MHz
> Bandwidth 43.9 GB/s
> 
> Miscellaneous:
> Fan Speed 100%
> 
> Graphics Processor Manufacturer:
> Company Name NVIDIA Corporation
> Product Information http://www.nvidia.com/page/products.html
> Driver Download http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp
> Driver Update http://driveragent.com?ref=59
> 
> nVIDIA GPU Registers:
> nv-000000 049500A2
> nv-0010F0 833B040A
> nv-001218 00010000
> nv-001540 73FFFF3F
> nv-0015F4 00000000
> nv-0015F8 7FFFFFFF
> nv-004000 C0000000
> nv-004004 11041805
> nv-004008 03310000
> nv-004020 A4301000
> nv-004024 00001A01
> nv-004028 00000000
> nv-00C040 3C0B07FF
> nv-100000 00000000
> nv-100200 43006373
> nv-10020C 20000000
> nv-100474 00000000
> nv-100914 10011222
> nv-101000 A350DE87
> nv-680500 00000000
> nv-680504 00000000
> nv-680570 00000000
> nv-680574 00000000
> nv-68057C 80001705
> 
> 
> Desktop
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Desktop Properties:
> Device Technology Raster Display
> Resolution 1280 x 1024
> Color Depth 32-bit
> Color Planes 1
> Font Resolution 96 dpi
> Pixel Width / Height 36 / 36
> Pixel Diagonal 51
> Vertical Refresh Rate Default
> Desktop Wallpaper C:\Documents and Settings\Ayumi Hamasaki\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
> 
> Desktop Effects:
> Combo-Box Animation Enabled
> Drop Shadow Effect Enabled
> Flat Menu Effect Enabled
> Font Smoothing Enabled
> Full Window Dragging Enabled
> Gradient Window Title Bars Enabled
> Hide Menu Access Keys Enabled
> Hot Tracking Effect Enabled
> Icon Title Wrapping Enabled
> List-Box Smooth Scrolling Enabled
> Menu Animation Enabled
> Menu Fade Effect Enabled
> Minimize/Restore Animation Enabled
> Mouse Cursor Shadow Enabled
> Selection Fade Effect Enabled
> ShowSounds Accessibility Feature Disabled
> ToolTip Animation Enabled
> ToolTip Fade Effect Enabled
> Windows Plus! Extension Disabled
> 
> 
> Multi-Monitor
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Device ID Primary Upper Left Corner Bottom Right Corner
> \\.\DISPLAY1 Yes (0,0) (1280,1024)
> 
> 
> Video Modes
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Resolution Color Depth Refresh Rate
> 640 x 480 4-bit Default
> 640 x 480 8-bit Default
> 640 x 480 16-bit Default
> 640 x 480 32-bit Default
> 800 x 600 4-bit Default
> 800 x 600 8-bit Default
> 800 x 600 16-bit Default
> 800 x 600 32-bit Default
> 1024 x 768 8-bit Default
> 1024 x 768 16-bit Default
> 1024 x 768 32-bit Default
> 1280 x 1024 8-bit Default
> 1280 x 1024 16-bit Default
> 1280 x 1024 32-bit Default
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## Kagerusui

> ------------------
> System Information
> ------------------
> Time of this report: 10/14/2006, 11:21:48
> Machine name: DIVINEAYUMI
> Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
> Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
> System Manufacturer: Sony Corporation
> System Model: PCV-RS720G(UC)
> BIOS: BIOS Date: 11/16/04 15:31:07 Ver: 08.00.10
> Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.80GHz (2 CPUs)
> Memory: 2560MB RAM
> Page File: 196MB used, 4256MB available
> Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
> DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
> DX Setup Parameters: Not found
> DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode
> 
> ------------
> DxDiag Notes
> ------------
> DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
> Display Tab 1: The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer. DirectDraw test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.
> Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
> Music Tab: No problems found.
> Input Tab: No problems found.
> Network Tab: No problems found.
> 
> --------------------
> DirectX Debug Levels
> --------------------
> Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
> DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
> DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
> DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
> DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
> DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
> DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)
> 
> ---------------
> Display Devices
> ---------------
> Card name:
> Manufacturer:
> Chip type:
> DAC type:
> Device Key: Enum\
> Display Memory: n/a
> Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (1Hz)
> Monitor:
> Monitor Max Res:
> Driver Name: vga.dll
> Driver Version: 5.01.2600.0000 (English)
> DDI Version: unknown
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> Driver Date/Size: 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 9344 bytes
> WHQL Logo'd: n/a
> WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
> VDD: n/a
> Mini VDD: vga.sys
> Mini VDD Date: 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 20992 bytes
> Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-282AAEC2C835}
> Vendor ID: 0x0000
> Device ID: 0x0000
> SubSys ID: 0x00000000
> Revision ID: 0x0000
> Revision ID: 0x0000
> Video Accel:
> Deinterlace Caps: n/a
> Registry: OK
> DDraw Status: Not Available
> D3D Status: Not Available
> AGP Status: Not Available
> DDraw Test Result: All tests were successful.
> D3D7 Test Result: Not run
> D3D8 Test Result: Not run
> D3D9 Test Result: Not run
> 
> -------------
> Sound Devices
> -------------
> Description: Realtek HD Audio rear output
> Default Sound Playback: Yes
> Default Voice Playback: Yes
> Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0880&SUBSYS_08800000&REV_0905
> Manufacturer ID: 1
> Product ID: 100
> Type: WDM
> Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
> Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5172 (English)
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> WHQL Logo'd: n/a
> Date and Size: 9/23/2005 18:56:28, 3966976 bytes
> Other Files:
> Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
> HW Accel Level: Basic
> Cap Flags: 0x0
> Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
> Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
> Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
> HW Memory: 0
> Voice Management: No
> EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
> I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
> Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
> Registry: OK
> Sound Test Result: Not run
> 
> ---------------------
> Sound Capture Devices
> ---------------------
> Description: Realtek HD Audio rear input
> Default Sound Capture: Yes
> Default Voice Capture: Yes
> Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
> Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5172 (English)
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> Date and Size: 9/23/2005 18:56:28, 3966976 bytes
> Cap Flags: 0x0
> Format Flags: 0x0
> 
> -----------
> DirectMusic
> -----------
> DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
> DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
> Acceleration: n/a
> Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
> Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
> Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
> Registry: OK
> Test Result: Not run
> 
> -------------------
> DirectInput Devices
> -------------------
> Device Name: Mouse
> Attached: 1
> Controller ID: n/a
> Vendor/Product ID: n/a
> FF Driver: n/a
> 
> Device Name: Keyboard
> Attached: 1
> Controller ID: n/a
> Vendor/Product ID: n/a
> FF Driver: n/a
> 
> Device Name: USB Receiver
> Attached: 1
> Controller ID: 0x0
> Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC513
> FF Driver: n/a
> 
> Device Name: USB Receiver
> Attached: 1
> Controller ID: 0x0
> Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC513
> FF Driver: n/a
> 
> Device Name: USB Receiver
> Attached: 1
> Controller ID: 0x0
> Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC513
> FF Driver: n/a
> 
> Device Name: USB Receiver
> Attached: 1
> Controller ID: 0x0
> Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC513
> FF Driver: n/a
> 
> Poll w/ Interrupt: No
> Registry: OK
> 
> -----------
> USB Devices
> -----------
> + USB Root Hub
> | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x265B
> | Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
> | Service: usbhub
> | Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 57600 bytes
> | Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 4736 bytes
> 
> ----------------
> Gameport Devices
> ----------------
> 
> ------------
> PS/2 Devices
> ------------
> + HID Keyboard Device
> | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC513
> | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
> | Service: kbdhid
> | Driver: kbdhid.sys, 8/4/2004 01:58:36, 14848 bytes
> | Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 24576 bytes
> |
> + Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
> | Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
> | Upper Filters: kbdclass
> | Service: TermDD
> | Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 04:01:08, 40840 bytes
> | Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 24576 bytes
> |
> + HID-compliant mouse
> | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC513
> | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
> | Service: mouhid
> | Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 23040 bytes
> | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 16:48:00, 12160 bytes
> |
> + Terminal Server Mouse Driver
> | Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
> | Upper Filters: mouclass
> | Service: TermDD
> | Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 04:01:08, 40840 bytes
> | Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 23040 bytes
> 
> ----------------------------
> DirectPlay Service Providers
> ----------------------------
> DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
> DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
> DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
> DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
> Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
> IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
> Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
> Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
> 
> DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Passed, Half Duplex: Passed, Mic: Passed
> DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
> Registry: OK
> 
> -------------------
> DirectPlay Adapters
> -------------------
> DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 -
> 
> -----------------------
> DirectPlay Voice Codecs
> -----------------------
> Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
> Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
> Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
> MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
> MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
> Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
> TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s
> 
> -------------------------
> DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
> -------------------------
> 
> ------------------------
> Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
> ------------------------
> Drive: C:
> Free Space: 100.6 GB
> Total Space: 189.3 GB
> File System: NTFS
> Model: Maxtor 6Y200M0
> 
> Drive: D:
> Model: SONY DVD RW DW-D22A
> Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 49536 bytes
> 
> Drive: E:
> Model: HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8163B
> Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 49536 bytes
> 
> --------------
> System Devices
> --------------
> Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266F&SUBSYS_819D104D&REV_03\3&11583659&0&F9
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 16:51:52, 3328 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:42, 25088 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:44, 95360 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM SMBus Controller - 266A
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266A&SUBSYS_819D104D&REV_03\3&11583659&0&FB
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2668&SUBSYS_81A0104D&REV_03\3&11583659&0&D8
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0000.5010 (English), 3/17/2004 18:12:12, 135168 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2660
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2660&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E0
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:07:48, 68224 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 265C
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265C&SUBSYS_819D104D&REV_03\3&11583659&0&EF
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:38, 26624 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 142976 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:48, 74240 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 57600 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 7168 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265B
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265B&SUBSYS_819D104D&REV_03\3&11583659&0&EB
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:38, 20480 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 142976 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:48, 74240 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 57600 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265A&SUBSYS_819D104D&REV_03\3&11583659&0&EA
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:38, 20480 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 142976 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:48, 74240 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 57600 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2659&SUBSYS_819D104D&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E9
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:38, 20480 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 142976 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:48, 74240 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 57600 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2658&SUBSYS_819D104D&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E8
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:38, 20480 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 142976 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:48, 74240 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 57600 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2651&SUBSYS_819E104D&REV_03\3&11583659&0&FA
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 16:51:52, 3328 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:42, 25088 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:44, 95360 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801FB LPC Interface Controller - 2640
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2640&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&11583659&0&F8
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 16:58:02, 35840 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 915G/P/GV PCI Express Root Port - 2581
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2581&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_04\3&11583659&0&08
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:07:48, 68224 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 915G/P/GV Processor to I/O Controller - 2580
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2580&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_04\3&11583659&0&00
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_D3\3&11583659&0&F0
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:07:48, 68224 bytes
> 
> Name: Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1064&SUBSYS_81A1104D&REV_03\4&23C0B1C&0&40F0
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\e100b325.sys, 7.01.0012.0000 (English), 2/10/2004 18:49:14, 154112 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Prounstl.exe, 7.00.0006.0000 (English), 11/21/2003 18:26:42, 118784 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\e100b325.din, 6/27/2002 09:53:38, 5110 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\IntelNic.dll, 2.05.0001.0000 (English), 7/28/2003 09:55:40, 24064 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\e100bmsg.dll, 2/18/2004 20:40:00, 12288 bytes
> 
> Name: NEC OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_00F2&SUBSYS_811E104D&REV_01\4&23C0B1C&0&18F0
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 61056 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 53248 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 61824 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 60800 bytes
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 09:46:40, 6400 bytes
> 
> ------------------
> DirectX Components
> ------------------
> ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 266240 bytes
> ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 27136 bytes
> dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 10496 bytes
> d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 1179648 bytes
> d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 8192 bytes
> d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 1689088 bytes
> d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 436224 bytes
> d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 825344 bytes
> d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 590336 bytes
> d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 350208 bytes
> d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 47616 bytes
> d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 34816 bytes
> dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 33040 bytes
> dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 229888 bytes
> dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 23552 bytes
> dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 42768 bytes
> dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 57344 bytes
> dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 30208 bytes
> dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 18432 bytes
> dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 375296 bytes
> dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 3584 bytes
> dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 3584 bytes
> dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 212480 bytes
> dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 83456 bytes
> dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 116736 bytes
> dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 21504 bytes
> dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 35328 bytes
> dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 60928 bytes
> dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 53520 bytes
> dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 159232 bytes
> dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 181760 bytes
> dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 44032 bytes
> diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 394240 bytes
> joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 68608 bytes
> gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 76800 bytes
> pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 35328 bytes
> dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 367616 bytes
> dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 1294336 bytes
> dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 19456 bytes
> dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 181760 bytes
> dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 71680 bytes
> dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 104448 bytes
> dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 28672 bytes
> dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 61440 bytes
> dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 181248 bytes
> dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 35840 bytes
> dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 105984 bytes
> dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 103424 bytes
> dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 82432 bytes
> system.dll: 1.01.4322.2032 English Final Retail 9/4/2006 22:40:16 1224704 bytes
> Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 9/6/2006 21:29:02 473600 bytes
> Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 9/6/2006 21:28:53 2676224 bytes
> Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 9/6/2006 21:28:54 2846720 bytes
> Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 9/6/2006 21:28:55 563712 bytes
> Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 9/6/2006 21:28:55 567296 bytes
> Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 9/6/2006 21:28:56 576000 bytes
> Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 9/6/2006 21:28:56 577024 bytes
> Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 9/6/2006 21:28:56 577536 bytes
> Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 9/6/2006 21:28:57 577536 bytes
> Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 9/6/2006 21:28:57 578560 bytes
> Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 9/6/2006 21:29:02 578560 bytes
> Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/6/2006 21:29:03 145920 bytes
> Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/6/2006 21:29:03 159232 bytes
> Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/6/2006 21:29:03 364544 bytes
> Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/6/2006 21:29:03 178176 bytes
> Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/6/2006 21:29:01 53248 bytes
> Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/6/2006 21:29:02 12800 bytes
> Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/6/2006 21:29:01 223232 bytes
> dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 619008 bytes
> dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 1227264 bytes
> dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 2113536 bytes
> mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 924432 bytes
> mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 1028096 bytes
> wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 22528 bytes
> amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 70656 bytes
> devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 59904 bytes
> dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1125 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 498205 bytes
> mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 35328 bytes
> mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 148992 bytes
> msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 14336 bytes
> encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 20480 bytes
> qasf.dll: 10.00.0000.3802 English Final Retail 1/28/2005 13:44:28 221184 bytes
> qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 192512 bytes
> qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 279040 bytes
> qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 385024 bytes
> qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 562176 bytes
> qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 733696 bytes
> quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.2749 English Final Retail 8/29/2005 23:54:26 1287168 bytes
> strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3928 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 246302 bytes
> iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 199680 bytes
> ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 848384 bytes
> ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 120320 bytes
> ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 338432 bytes
> ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 755200 bytes
> ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 200192 bytes
> ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 183808 bytes
> ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 154624 bytes
> mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 204288 bytes
> ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:15:22 140928 bytes
> ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 130048 bytes
> ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:44 4096 bytes
> stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:08:04 48640 bytes
> mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 18:58:40 5376 bytes
> mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 18:58:42 4992 bytes
> mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 18:58:42 7552 bytes
> swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 4352 bytes
> mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 18:58:40 5504 bytes
> ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 20:56:58 16384 bytes
> mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 118272 bytes
> ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 19:10:14 10880 bytes
> streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 19:10:14 15360 bytes
> msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 1428480 bytes
> slip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 19:10:18 11136 bytes
> nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 19:10:30 85376 bytes
> ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 19:10:18 17024 bytes
> vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 30720 bytes
> msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:46 17408 bytes
> kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:58 61952 bytes
> ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:58 43008 bytes
> kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:58 90624 bytes
> vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:56:48 53760 bytes
> wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 19:10:22 19328 bytes
> wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 50688 bytes
> 
> ------------------
> DirectShow Filters
> ------------------
> 
> WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
> NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180
> CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180
> WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
> 
> DirectShow Filters:
> WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
> WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
> WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
> WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
> Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
> WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
> WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
> Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
> Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
> Nero Audible Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudible.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> SonyCDSrcWriter,0x00200000,1,0,SonyCDSrcWriter.ax,4.00.0000.5270
> Nero Subpicture Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeSubpicture.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> OpenMG Async. File Source,0x00400000,0,1,OmgAfs.ax,4.00.0000.5270
> Nero Stream Buffer Sink,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero Subtitle,0x00200000,1,1,NeSubtitle.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Nero3D Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.05.0000.0007
> Sony Audio CD Source Filter,0x00600000,0,1,cdsrc.ax,4.00.0000.7149
> Nero Digital Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeAudio.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> DV Scenes,0x00200000,1,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0003.0000
> Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
> Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,10.00.0000.3646
> SAL Output Converter,0x00200000,1,0,saloconv.ax,4.00.0000.5270
> AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
> Nero FTC,0x00200000,1,1,NeFTC.ax,1.00.0000.0000
> Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
> RealVideo Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
> AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
> WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> Nero Resize,0x00400000,1,1,NeResize.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Sony MPEG Video Decoder,0x00100000,1,1,SMVD.ax,2.26.0000.0000
> Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
> WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
> MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Track1Filter,0x00000000,0,0,,
> SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Nero AV Synchronizer,0x00200000,1,1,NeAVSync.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
> Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
> ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
> Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero Digital AVC File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero Digital AVC Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero3D Transition,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.05.0000.0007
> Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
> Nero Digital AVC Subpicture Enc,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,1,1,NeOverlayMixer.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> Nero MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,NeMP4Splitter.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Nero Video Decoder HD,0x00400000,3,1,NeVideoHD.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
> HighMAT and MPV Navigator Filter,0x00200000,0,3,HMNavigator.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
> Nero Photo Source,0x00200000,0,1,NePhotoSource.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> OmgPushSrc,0x00200000,0,1,OmgPushSrc.ax,
> Nero Video Analyzer,0x00200000,2,0,NeVideoAnalyzer.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> DV Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0003.0000
> Nero Audio CD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
> ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
> ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
> NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
> Nero3D Text Effect,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.05.0000.0007
> Nero Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeVideoRenderer.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero PresentationGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> OMG Seamless,0x00200000,1,1,Seamless.ax,4.00.0000.5270
> Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
> Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> Nero DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,12,NeDVD.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Nero InteractiveGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
> Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Nero Sound Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundProc.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> OpenMG Audio Decrypt Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,omgdec.ax,4.00.0000.5270
> RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
> Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero Vcd Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,NeVCD.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudioConv.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
> WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> Nero Mpeg2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,NeVCR.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
> Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
> Nero Audio Decoder 2,0x00600000,1,1,NeAudio2.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> OpenMG OmgSource Filter,0x00600000,0,1,omgsrc.ax,4.00.0000.5270
> File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Nero Stream Buffer Source,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero PS Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,NePSMuxer.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> RealAudio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
> OMG TRANSFORM,0x00600000,1,1,omgtrans.ax,4.00.0000.5270
> DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> SonyMSAConverter,0x00200000,1,0,SonyMSAConverter3.ax,4.00.0000.5270
> Nero Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,NeSplitter.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,NeDeinterlace.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> .RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
> Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
> MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
> DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
> Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
> ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
> ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
> ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
> ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
> ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
> ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
> ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
> 9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
> Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Nero Sound Switcher,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundSwitch.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> Nero Audio CD Navigator,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Nero Thumbnail Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDThumbnail.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero Stream Control,0x00200000,1,1,NeStreamControl.ax,1.00.0000.0000
> AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> Nero Sample Queue,0x00200000,1,1,NeSampleQueue.ax,1.00.0000.0000
> AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
> Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,NeFileSourceAsync.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero Ogg Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,NeOggSplitter.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Sony MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00100000,1,1,SMAD.ax,2.13.0000.0000
> Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
> AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> PlayOnline Movie File Source,0x00000000,0,0,,
> Nero Frame Capture,0x00200000,1,1,NeCapture.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
> HighMAT/MPV Navigator Client Filter,0x00200000,0,0,HMNavigator.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Nero DV Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,NeDVSplitter.ax,4.05.0009.0000
> SAL Input Converter,0x00200000,0,1,saliconv.ax,4.00.0000.5270
> QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
> Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
> 
> WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
> Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
> 
> WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
> Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
> Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
> Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
> Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
> 
> Video Compressors:
> MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
> WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
> WMVideo Advanced Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
> MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
> DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
> MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Logitech Video (I420),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> 
> Audio Compressors:
> WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
> WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
> IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Lernout & Hauspie CELP 4.8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Lernout & Hauspie SBC 8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Lernout & Hauspie SBC 12kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Lernout & Hauspie SBC 16kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> MSN Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> 
> Audio Capture Sources:
> Realtek HD Audio rear input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> 
> Midi Renderers:
> Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> 
> WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
> Realtek HD Audio rear input,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
> ,0x00000000,0,0,,
> 
> WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
> ,0x00000000,0,0,,
> Realtek HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180
> 
> BDA Rendering Filters:
> BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
> 
> WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
> Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,
> 
> BDA CP/CA Filters:
> Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
> 
> WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
> Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
> 
> Audio Renderers:
> Realtek HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
> 
> WDM Streaming System Devices:
> Realtek HD Audio rear input,0x00200000,4,1,,5.03.2600.2180
> Realtek HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,14,1,,5.03.2600.2180
> 
> BDA Receiver Component:
> BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180


----------



## Kagerusui

I know the source of my problem now.
My monitor: Rosewill 912E does not support HD.
My graphics card only has High Definition Output, so its too much for my monitor to handle.
Im now looking foward buying a HD monitor.
I found this on Newegg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16824112182

What do you guys think?.
Im really looking for a HD monitor, something 19'' and over and something that can of course support my new Graphics card.

Optional things like speakers and such I do not need, but if it has it its OK


----------



## laboye

Looks good. If you have the money, shoot for it. Is that the only problem you're having?


----------



## Kagerusui

it seems like...
If I get more problems after this Im going to choke myself >_<


----------



## FluffyTurtle

can someone or you tell me how you removed the cd and dvd drives?? i can't find a way to the opposite screws.  i have the same computer as you do.please help.


----------



## dai

take the side panel off the other side of the case,if the m/b backing plate goes all the way across you usually have to undo the screws by puttig a screwdriver through one of the holes in the plate
please start your own threads for your own problems


----------

